#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the advantage of using An Advertising Agency

## Wondergirl

Hi,

People often think of advantage agencies as managing Large ,
Expensive ad campaigns for big brands .But most adverting agencies make their money by running small ad campaigns & placing advertising in local media.


*Could anyone tell me Adverting agency is advantage OR disadvantage ?with the reasons?
*


*Thank You!*

----------


## Moana

> Hi,
> 
> People often think of advantage agencies as managing Large ,
> Expensive ad campaigns for big brands .But most adverting agencies make their money by running small ad campaigns & placing advertising in local media.
> 
> 
> *Could anyone tell me Adverting agency is advantage OR disadvantage ?with the reasons?
> *
> 
> ...


*Saving Time**Saving Money**Brand Development* There are quite alot you can find out!

----------

